# What do fry eat??



## Firecracker (Aug 3, 2007)

As some of you know, I have been trying to / waiting for my brichardi to breed.
What will I feed the fry?? Will cyclops be okay?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

There's several choices for fry food.

Here's an article that should help.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fry_food.php

And a video with some helpful hints.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/feeding_fry.php


----------



## cbkirby (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't add any fry food. Mine just eat the cloud of small stuff the others spit out as they swallow their pellets. I feed the adults 3x daily. The fry are never skinny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

For small fry I feed crushed flakes and (mostly) frozen baby brine shrimp and cyclop-eeze.

For larger fry I feed un-crushed flakes (if there's ever such a think with OmegaOne's flakes) and cyclop-eeze.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Marduk said:


> For small fry I feed crushed flakes and (mostly) frozen baby brine shrimp and cyclop-eeze.
> 
> For larger fry I feed un-crushed flakes (if there's ever such a think with OmegaOne's flakes) and cyclop-eeze.


Right now I am looking at this one. Is this what you got? http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-pH-Meter-Po ... dZViewItem


----------

